# Shift Paddles Retrofit



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kitercarlos said:


> I did so
> 
> all the modules actve are:
> 
> ...


Houston, we have a problem.

ZGW is the Central gateway module, and it contains no coding data, so this is expected.

I am not sure what LMV_FR?

But GWS is your Gear selection switch, and it needs a CAFD and must be coded. This is likely your problem.

What happens when you highlight GWS, and select HW_IDs from SVT actual?

Do the same for LMV_FR.


----------



## kitercarlos (Dec 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Houston, we have a problem.
> 
> ZGW is the Central gateway module, and it contains no coding data, so this is expected.
> 
> ...


I did, but nothing happens


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kitercarlos said:


> I did, but nothing happens


Ok. Do this.

Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Left-Click on GWS => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD matching your I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on GWS (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

To determine your I-Level, go to VCM Module => VCM Master Tab => click Read under I-Steps. The I-Step (current) is the one you want to match when you select the CAFD from the "Detect CAF for SWE" options (e.g. F001-08-09-550).

The above assumes that you have written the modified FA (with 2TB, or 2XA or 7XA, etc.) to the car. If you have not, then instead of Read FA, Load FA using your modified FA.

Repeat entire process for LMV_FR.


----------



## kitercarlos (Dec 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Do this.
> 
> Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Left-Click on GWS => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD matching your I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on GWS (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
> 
> ...


It didn´t show nothing


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kitercarlos said:


> It didn´t show nothing


Detect CAF for SWE shows nothing for GWS?


----------



## kitercarlos (Dec 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Do this.
> 
> Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Left-Click on GWS => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD matching your I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on GWS (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
> 
> ...


Actually I´m working with FA modified with 2XA but Zeitkriterium=0411, cos with Zeitkriterium=0812 I had the airbag light turned on


----------



## kitercarlos (Dec 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Detect CAF for SWE shows nothing for GWS?


yes


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kitercarlos said:


> yes


I don't know. 

I don't have SAT, but still my GWS is codeable, and is using CAFD_000000D0_003_004_004.

Did you have a GWS module in your SVT with the original steering wheel?


----------



## kitercarlos (Dec 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I don't have SAT, but still my GWS is codeable, and is using CAFD_000000D0_003_004_004.
> 
> Did you have a GWS module in your SVT with the original steering wheel?


Yes in the last reply I put the original active modules in fact when I added 2XA, it didn't change any modules


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kitercarlos said:


> Yes in the last reply I put the original active modules in fact when I added 2XA, it didn't change any modules


Ok. I am about out of ideas. I have no idea why your GWS has no coding data, but it that is how it was before the the new steering wheel was added, I guess that is just how it is.

As you can see, here is mine, with Coding Data:









What if the problem is you need a SZL control module in addition to the new steering wheel?

Take a look at my SZL module, and it particular this FDL Code:

Lenkrad_Schaltpaddles = Shift paddles on the steering wheel, consisting of left and right shift paddle on the steering wheel.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

tankren said:


> look into FEM_BODY and find 3190 PfSteeringWheelPaddles, and confirm that the PADDLES_VERBAUT has been set to aktiv
> Chinese cannot show here, pity


thanks for the hint, I shall try it later.

and nice to meet you here tankren, i had read your post about coding on autohome too, but can't post there because it need verify by mainland China cell phone number during register.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

tankren said:


> look into FEM_BODY and find 3190 PfSteeringWheelPaddles, and confirm that the PADDLES_VERBAUT has been set to aktiv
> Chinese cannot show here, pity


checked, and the PADDLES_VERBAUT already aktiv


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

simonchs said:


> checked, and the PADDLES_VERBAUT already aktiv



I cant help more because I have no shift paddle to test, I registered an ID at autohome for you, PM sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> I cant help more because I have no shift paddle to test, I registered an ID at autohome for you, PM sent


What is autohome? Some Chinese forum?


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is autohome? Some Chinese forum?


yes, a forum in mainland China, tankren and some guys study coding in there.
and a guy showed the photo with M performance steering wheel with shift paddles installed, but he's doing modding business and won't share how to do certainly.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simonchs said:


> yes, a forum in mainland China, tankren and some guys study coding in there.
> and a guy showed the photo with M performance steering wheel with shift paddles installed, but he's doing modding business and won't share how to do certainly.


Ahh yes, another individual protecting their commercial interests...:thumbdwn:


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

simonchs said:


> yes, a forum in mainland China, tankren and some guys study coding in there.
> and a guy showed the photo with M performance steering wheel with shift paddles installed, but he's doing modding business and won't share how to do certainly.


Have you retrofitted the steering wheel? M sport type?


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

tankren said:


> Have you retrofitted the steering wheel? M sport type?


not yet, I just test the paddles everytime by the method which illustrated on the attached photo :rofl:

I want to confirm the paddles are working before place order to steering wheel


----------



## kitercarlos (Dec 28, 2012)

simonchs said:


> not yet, I just test the paddles everytime by the method which illustrated on the attached photo :rofl:
> 
> I want to confirm the paddles are working before place order to steering wheel


Have you done the wire harness to the gear selector switch?

Check the connections, use a multimeter. At the gear selector check the resistance when pressing on the paddles, measure between each other of the wires coming from the paddles to the gear selector harness. When pressing on the paddles and measuring on the wires there should be 1K ohm when you press + paddle, and there should be 0,33K ohm when you press - paddle and when no paddle is pressed there should be 3,2K ohm.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

hi kitercarlos, got any luck on the paddles retrofit?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Haha...TokenMaster has you covered. This is how to rename the button to whatever you want:

http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2013/11/code-default-values.html

He uses "Do Not Press". I prefer "Screw Me Hard".


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, I see the problems now. All of the -255_255_255 files are corrupted. This came from you hitting the Code Default Vales (aka Screw Me Hard) button by mistake.
> 
> Usually only the CAFD gets corrupted, so I have never seen it this bad. But, it may be recoverable. Get your car back from dealership and send me a PM. I need to connect to your PC with TeamViewer with you connected to car with E-Sys.


My educated guess is that only the SVT is corrupted + the CAFD files can be corrupted. I don't think that HWAP for example can be corrupted because it is hardware characteristic, same goes for HWEL (hardware electronics). One way to correct it is this:

1. Comfort mode -> TAL-calculation
Connect to car
Read FA (load original from file if you have it!)
Activate FA
Read SVT Actual from the car (Read (ECU)
Load your original SVT from file to KIS/SVT Target
calculate TAL

2. Expert mode -> TAL-Processing
Load TAL you created
Load original SVT
Load/read FA
Parameters tab -> everything selected, "merge with existing InstalledECUList" selected
Ecu tab -> select nothing, you don't want to flash any ecus
Press start

This reverts your SVT-tree back to original. After this I would vo-code all the modules to make sure that the CAFD-files have correct data.


----------



## marcoac14 (Feb 27, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Haha...TokenMaster has you covered. This is how to rename the button to whatever you want:
> 
> http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2013/11/code-default-values.html
> 
> He uses "Do Not Press". I prefer "Screw Me Hard".


Not in my case. My belly hit the button! I know you're all laughing. That's ok! :rofl:
I was talking to my father then I noticed the computer was coding something I didn't ask it to do. Then I saw the pointer on Screw me hard, as you like to call it.

For a minute I thought... that's ok, now I'll have factory default values and the CEL should go away. However I just got even more errors. That's bad.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> My educated guess is that only the SVT is corrupted + the CAFD files can be corrupted. One way to correct it is this:
> ...
> 
> This reverts your SVT-tree back to original. After this I would vo-code all the modules to make sure that the CAFD-files have correct data.


I think SVT can also be restored simply by going to VCM => Backup tab => Restore Data. I need to test if SVT is also included.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think SVT can also be restored simply by going to VCM => Backup tab => Restore Data. I need to test if SVT is also included.


Maybe true, if the backup is not corrupted. From E-sys help: 
Restore Data: Master backup function: Read and display FA, FP, SVT target and I-Steps from CAS and write to VCM

Question is that does the writing of SVT target fix anything, propably not. When I was solving one corrupted SVT problem I wrote original SVT to SVT target through VCM master tab. This did not change SVT actual. Also tried all kinds of coding things after writing SVT target but nothing changed the SVT actual.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> True, if the backup is not corrupted. From E-sys help:
> Restore Data: Master backup function: Read and display FA, FP, SVT target and I-Steps from CAS and write to VCM


I thought so. When you hoover the mouse over the button, it states only FA, VIN and I-Steps will be restored, but I thought I had seen before where SVT was too.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I thought so. When you hoover the mouse over the button, it states only FA, VIN and I-Steps will be restored, but I thought I had seen before where SVT was too.


I updated my previous post.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I see it. Good information. Thanks.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I see it. Good information. Thanks.


BTW there are few things I did not try:
Load original SVT to SVT actual in coding-module -> vo-code SVT or ECUs from the SVT tree
Write original SVT to SVT Target through VCM-module -> vo-code SVT or ECUs
Load original SVT to SVT Target in coding-module -> vo-code SVT or ECUs from the SVT tree
Combination of these etc.

I didn't know back then that it is possible to vo-code whole car by selecting SVT from the tree.


----------



## marcoac14 (Feb 27, 2014)

Got news...

As I told you I left my car at the dealer two days ago.
Initially I left the car with the codings I'd done (205 -> 2TB). By the end of the first day they told me I had to replace 3 modules.

Then I went there and recoded the car to factory settings (2TB ->2TB) myself.
Today the dealer told me they were able to code the car to factory settings and the "replace modules" warnings were gone. This time the CEL was gone too.
However he said the computer shows two errors:
- Wrong steering wheel, which makes sense since I replaced it
- Incorrect data (DDE/DME). I didn't know it was possible to code the DME. Have no idea what this means.

The dealer also told me that the CEL may show up again because of the DME error.

Take a look at the report from ISTA. At least they're nice enough to let me bring the report.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2xectd4vmgmi3mh/[Untitled]001.jpg


----------



## marcoac14 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd like to say my public thank you to Shawn.
This guy gave me tons of tips and how-to's.

The dealer measure plans were failing because the car has a 205 automatic transmission and I replaced it with 2TB.
Once I replaced it with 205 element, the technician was able to code the car to factory values.

Then I was able to code 2TB at home with the car plugged and engine off.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

*Paddle shift*

Got mine working today.
Had some issues with esys at first, it seems when I had my car at the dealers they updated the software.
I originally used f010 but now have to use f020 istep.

Car was already wired at the factory from pin 3 on steering wheel slip ring to pin 5 on the fem.
Just changed fa so I had 2TB and vo coded the whole tree.

Worked immediately.
As the steering wheel was a really good deal ( was able to use original air bag ) it was a great retrofit.

Thanks to Shawn for his help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, for F30, you must use F20 Target (PSdZData). F10 target is incorrect. While it may work for some modules, it will not work for all.


----------



## DavidVSP (Oct 23, 2013)

I retrofitted yesterday the paddles following these instructions successfully, worked like a charm!

Thanks @simonchs


----------



## cedchung (May 11, 2011)

asjsrs said:


> Got mine working today.
> Had some issues with esys at first, it seems when I had my car at the dealers they updated the software.
> I originally used f010 but now have to use f020 istep.
> 
> ...


What production date is your F30?

Is there a way to know which cars have the wire already connected from factory?


----------



## DavidVSP (Oct 23, 2013)

simonchs said:


> after compare the harness with M135i, found that the 118i missed one pin from steering wheel slip ring to FEM module (proved shift paddles signal), and finally the shift paddles retrofit is success!!
> 
> all you need are:
> - make your DIY cable from slip ring to FEM module
> ...





simonchs said:


> almost forgot to supply more information on this thread
> 
> and yes, as FThoseSelfishBs said, the wire should go between pin 5 of A173*7B connector on FEM, and pin 3 of A83*2B under the slip ring
> 
> ...





cedchung said:


> What production date is your F30?
> 
> Is there a way to know which cars have the wire already connected from factory?


mine needed wiring, a friend that also retrofitted nopes...

Could be the HUD that added the wire, but who knows for sure....


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

The production date of my car is 0712.
As said it was already pre wired.
If its not its a simple task to do this, instructions are on this forum.
To check you can remove the passenger footwell kick panel and check pin 5 of A173*7B connector on the fem.
If there's a wire already there it's wired up.
See the pictures in posts 88 of this thread 


Hope this helps?


----------



## akshay1234 (Jan 18, 2014)

kitercarlos said:


> Hi Simonchs,
> 
> I only need to know the wiring diagram from the steering wheel slip ring to FEM cos I did all the work before so, can you tell me which pins are and plug is? Did you some photos?
> 
> Tnank you in advance


Hey did you figure out your paddle retrofit finally?

I just did the retrofit on my X3 and I'm happy to help.


----------



## xdave (Sep 28, 2015)

For anyone still interested in this retrofit.

I have done this retrofit without the need for any wiring.

I have a 2012 120d M-sport, I bought the steering wheel off eBay (7AC) and also the sports automatic gear selector. I modified the FA by adding 2TB (deleted 205) & 7AC, wrote the FA back to the car and VO coded FEM_BODY, EGS, ICM and BKOMBI.

I have no idea if 7AC made any difference but on realoem the only difference between 710 (M sport steering wheel) and 7AC (M sport steering wheel with paddles) is that I think your telling your car that it has the paddles.

Code be totally wrong though.

They do work perfectly even in D mode the paddles allow you to override the automatic function and the returning back to auto if you don't touch them for a few seconds.

I also get the jolt between gear changes in m/s mode when driven hard.

Hope this helps someone out.


----------



## jorsava (Feb 29, 2016)

akshay1234 said:


> Hey did you figure out your paddle retrofit finally?
> 
> I just did the retrofit on my X3 and I'm happy to help.


Hi Akshay1234,
Have you retrofit the paddles? and finally it works?
I have a X3(F25) and it's impossible for me do it works!!
Can you tell me Coding and all steps to do correctly?
If want send me a PM.
Thanks


----------



## XRIDE (May 21, 2013)

I have f25 2012, I have replaced steering wheel with paddle shifter but not working. Please let me know if you have done the coding successes. Thanks


----------



## xdave (Sep 28, 2015)

Use build date 1113, delete 205, add 2TB and code the whole SVT tree


----------



## mscalissi (Feb 6, 2013)

Did you re-cable the FEM?
Check at:

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?p=15319569

Good luck


----------



## xdave (Sep 28, 2015)

I didn't need too and mine is a March 2012 model


----------



## cristypuff (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello friends, who make this retrofit , can tell me the wire connection? I find on the web connection between SZL to FEM, but a friend tell if is possible to connexion aditional wire , from gearbox....Can help me someone?


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

you can get the information on post #83 and #88


----------



## AM Jahan (Feb 16, 2015)

*F25 sport steering wheel with shift paddles retrofit*



akshay1234 said:


> Hey did you figure out your paddle retrofit finally?
> 
> I just did the retrofit on my X3 and I'm happy to help.


Dear Akshay1234,

Great to hearibg that you have succeeded to do this retrofit. I would like to ask your help for doing the same retrofit for my X3, F25, xDrive, 2.0i. The production date of my car is 0712 and my VIN is L904823.
Please kindly let me know the exact harware modifications that I need (if necessary) and also the codings that are required.

Thank you very much in advance and waiting to hearing from you soon.

AM Jahan


----------



## Naffer (Feb 12, 2018)

AM Jahan said:


> Dear Akshay1234,
> 
> Great to hearibg that you have succeeded to do this retrofit. I would like to ask your help for doing the same retrofit for my X3, F25, xDrive, 2.0i. The production date of my car is 0712 and my VIN is L904823.
> Please kindly let me know the exact harware modifications that I need (if necessary) and also the codings that are required.
> ...


Hi Jahan,

Have the same car and would like to know if you got the paddles to work.


----------



## Gagliandar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello everyone, hey Akshay1234 It is really great that you have managed to get the paddles working. Could you please share with the rest of us who are still struggling to do it as well. We are talking about the f25 that came with no paddles and no wires. Could you walk us through the wiring and coding process. I've checked my FEM with bimmercode and unfortunately there is no 3190 paddle shifters option there. Not sure whether I need to activate something else beforehand. Your help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TonyKillick (Aug 9, 2019)

*New member*



shawnsheridan said:


> After you added 2TB to your VO, you activated that VO before coding the SVT Tree? And when you coded the SVT, it was CODE and not Code FDL?


Hi there. I've just joined Bimmerfest so hope I am posting correctly. I have a 2011 F25 2.0d in UK and I have bought an F25 M Sport steering wheel with paddles. After doing lots of reading I changed the wheel today and just wanted the chunky wheel and not too bothered about connecting up the paddles. I haven't got facility to do coding. When I reconnected the battery the front wipers started on their own and I couldn't turn them off without turning off ignition and locking car. Also no function on steering wheel button lights, no horn no control on wiper stalk. Warning on nav screen says something like 'wipers-imminent failure possible. Contact BMW garage'. Is it not possible to just use the steering wheel for its looks and feel only or does the extra loom wiring from the paddles cause some problem? I will have to put the original standard wheel and airbag back and hope the faults rectify themselves otherwise I can't drive the car with wipers non-stop and no controls! Any advice would be really appreciated. If I've posted in the wrong place please let me know. Thanks - Tony


----------



## estebanfree (Feb 12, 2020)

any news for F25 build date 08/2012? I added 2XA but nothing changed


----------



## estebanfree (Feb 12, 2020)

I solved my connection problem on F25  happy end


----------

